# Ci sentiamo più avanti



## stephenwallis

After looking in the dictionary for "più avanti" and finding "up ahead" I thought that this must refer more to giving directions or physical distance rather than a duration of time, for which I thought "later" would be a better translation.

What are others thoughts?  Would this phrase translate best as "We'll speak later"?

Options I've been thinking of are:

later
soon
much later
very soon
But of course each of these have differing concepts of duration so I was wondering which is the most accurate duration for "più avanti".


----------



## Silvia

avanti nel tempo or avanti nello spazio
ahead in time or space

In this specific case it would mean later.


----------



## stephenwallis

Silvia said:
			
		

> In this specific case it would mean later.


Grazie mille Silvia.


----------



## ciavolosh

Ciao a tutti,
qualcuno sa come possa tradurre queste frasi:


ci sentiamo più avanti 

ci sentiamo nei prossimi mesi

ci sentiamo prossimamente


escluderei: see you later, see you soon


----------



## laurentius87

ciavolosh said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> qualcuno sa come possa tradurre queste frasi:
> 
> 
> *1 *ci sentiamo più avanti
> 
> *2 *ci sentiamo nei prossimi mesi
> 
> *3 *ci sentiamo prossimamente
> 
> 
> escluderei: see you later, see you soon



Cosa intendi con _*1 *ci sentiamo più avanti_? Nell'arco della stessa giornata o in un momento successivo?

Quanto alle altre, proporrei:

_*2 *See you in the coming months_

_*3 *See you soon

_P.S. _sentiamo_ potrebbe anche esser reso con _to call_, ora che ci penso, se il senso è quello di _chiamare, farsi vivo_.


----------



## ciavolosh

con "ci sentiamo piu' avanti" intendo, in un momento successivo, nelle prox settimane

grazie


----------



## Lorena1970

Il mio tentativo:

Let's speak later
Let's speak on next months

We'll speak later
We'll speak on next months

We'll (Let's) get in touch later
We'll get (Let's) in touch on next months


----------



## ciavolosh

Ciao, grazie anche a te Lorena.

Io sto scrivendo una mail ad un professore e quindi non so se sia il caso di usare il termine "speak". 

PS Tra qualche mese dovrò sentire questo professore sicuramente ma è possibile che succeda qualcosa e che quindi abbia bisogno di sentirlo prima..
Quindi forse ci starebbe meglio: "ci sentiamo prossimamente" invece che "ci sentiamo nei prossimi mesi" 
Che dite?


----------



## laurentius87

ciavolosh said:


> Ciao, grazie anche a te Lorena.
> 
> Io sto scrivendo una mail ad un professore e quindi non so se sia il caso di usare il termine "speak".
> 
> PS Tra qualche mese dovrò sentire questo professore sicuramente ma è possibile che succeda qualcosa e che quindi abbia bisogno di sentirlo prima..
> Quindi forse ci starebbe meglio: "ci sentiamo prossimamente" invece che "ci sentiamo nei prossimi mesi"
> Che dite?



A questo punto io gli scriverei (non so il grado di confidenza) qualcosa come _I look forward to keeping in touch with you [in the coming months]._


----------



## Lorena1970

I'll get in touch again soon / I plan to get in touch again soon (se sai già che probabilmente lo contatterai nuovamente presto) 
I'll write you soon
Hear from you soon (colloquiale)

Vedi tu, dipende dal rapporto che hai con questa persona (il fatto che sia un professore non significa che non abbiate un rapporto amichevole...)


----------



## ciavolosh

laurentius87 said:


> A questo punto io gli scriverei (non so il grado di confidenza) qualcosa come _I look forward to keeping in touch with you [in the coming months]._



come si può tradurre in italiano?

Non l'ho mai visto, ci ho solo parlato per email ma è molto informale e soprattutto è davvero disponibile.


----------



## laurentius87

ciavolosh said:


> come si può tradurre in italiano?
> 
> Non l'ho mai visto, ci ho solo parlato per email ma è molto informale e soprattutto è davvero disponibile.



Ma devi scrivere in inglese o in italiano? 

Comunque in italiano sarebbe qualcosa come

_Rimango in attesa di restare in contatto con lei [nei prossimi mesi]_

Ma in realtà è una formula tipica dell'inglese scritto che si usa molto nelle lettere, quella di _I look forward to hearing from you_ e varianti sul tema.


----------



## ciavolosh

Lorena1970 said:


> I'll get in touch again soon / I think I will get in touch again soon (se sai già che probabilmente lo contatterai nuovamente presto)
> I'll write you soon
> Hear of you soon (colloquiale)
> 
> Vedi tu, dipende dal rapporto che hai con questa persona (il fatto che sia un professore non significa che non abbiate un rapporto amichevole...)



Il fatto è che non so se lo contatterò presto..

Mi servirebbe qualcosa di più vago..


----------



## ciavolosh

laurentius87 said:


> Ma devi scrivere in inglese o in italiano?
> 
> Comunque in italiano sarebbe qualcosa come
> 
> _Rimango in attesa di restare in contatto con lei [nei prossimi mesi]_
> 
> Ma in realtà è una formula tipica dell'inglese scritto che si usa molto nelle lettere, quella di _I look forward to hearing from you_ e varianti sul tema.



Ho capito.. uhm ora valuto che scrivere.

No no la mail è in inglese, è un professore inglese.


----------



## Lorena1970

Secondo me "I look forward+ing form" presuppone che ci sia già un argomento per cui si presuppone una risposta o una motivazione concordata che presuppone un successivo contatto.

Se è un saluto generico che non prelude a niente di stabilito starei più sul generico (vedi suggerimenti precedenti).

Ma magari io sono abituata così!


----------



## laurentius87

Lorena1970 said:


> Secondo me "I look forward+ing form" presuppone che ci sia già un argomento per cui si presuppone una risposta o una motivazione concordata che presuppone un successivo contatto.
> 
> Se è un saluto generico che non prelude a niente di stabilito starei più sul generico.
> 
> Ma magari io sono abituata così!



Già, anche se _keeping in touch _è abbastanza vago di per sé.


----------



## london calling

laurentius87 said:


> A questo punto io gli scriverei (non so il grado di confidenza) qualcosa come _I look forward to keeping in touch with you [in the coming months]._


Scusami, ma non è corretta in inglese questa frase.... .Significa letteralmente: non vedo l'ora di rimanere in contatto con Lei (non ha senso, ne convieni?).

_I will be in touch at a later date/later on_. Potresti aggiungere anche: _if that is all right by you_ (se non disturbo).


----------



## Lorena1970

Allora "Let's keep in touch" mi suona meglio, ovvero "Teniamoci in contatto".
"I look forward to keeping in touch...." non mi è mai capitato, ma magari è comunque di uso comune.


----------



## ciavolosh

Ok stavo pensando a "We'll get in touch later"

che significa "Ci metteremo in contatto in seguito", giusto?

Sembra che questa frase comunque non sia molto usata.. almeno stando a quel che dice google.

solo 129 risultati


----------



## laurentius87

london calling said:


> Scusami, ma non è corretta in inglese questa frase.... .Significa letteralmente: non vedo l'ora di rimanere in contatto con Lei (non ha senso, ne convieni?).
> 
> _I will be in touch at a later date/later on_. Potresti aggiungere anche: _if that is all right by you_ (se non disturbo).



Non metto in dubbio quello che dici, ma mi è capitato molte volte di leggere _I look forward to keeping in touch_.

Questo al di là di Google, che pure attesta 50.000 occorrenze, incluso un libro dal titolo _20 Tips on Turning the Contacts You Get Into the Connections You Need_ (!) e un altro sulle prospettive di lavoro dopo il college in cui è presente come frase in esempi di corrispondenza.


----------



## Lorena1970

Concordo con London , secondo me in questo contesto non funziona, magari salutando qualcuno di persona si usa, ma in una lettera (nella mia ignoranza da non-native) non lo userei...


----------



## london calling

laurentius87 said:


> Non metto in dubbio quello che dici, ma mi è capitato molte volte di leggere _I look forward to keeping in touch_.
> 
> Questo al di là di Google, che pure attesta 50.000 occorrenze, incluso un libro dal titolo _20 Tips on Turning the Contacts You Get Into the Connections You Need_ (!) e un altro sulle prospettive di lavoro dopo il college in cui è presente come frase in esempi di corrispondenza.


Interesting! I haven't looked at them all, but I wonder how many of the Google listings are North American, it sounds totally wrong to my British ears (apart from the fact it sounds illogical to me), but if the Americans use it, well, I was wrong!


----------



## Lorena1970

The same old story: AE vs BE...


----------



## laurentius87

london calling said:


> Interesting! I haven't looked at them all, but I wonder how many of the Google listings are Northe America, it sounds totally wrong to my British ears (apart from the fact it sounds illogical to me), but if the Americans use it, well, I was wrong!



I was thinking the same thing, maybe it's used in AE.


----------



## lsp

Lorena1970 said:


> ...Hear of you soon (colloquiale)



I have never heard "Hear of you soon." Also  AE/BE?


----------



## NewYorktoLA

I understand London's thoughts about " _I look forward to keeping in touch_" but it doesn't sound terrible to my AE ears.  If your prof is American, I wouldn't hesitate to use it. 
However, "I look forward to staying in contact" or  "..to speaking again"   sounds a bit better. 
Another option:
I look forward to being in touch during the next few months (certainly vague) 
and it sounds like you will contact him/her at some point in time). 

***"hear of you soon" is not AE; it's just incorrect English - "We'll be in touch soon" "hear from you soon" would be more appropriate.


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> Interesting! I haven't looked at them all, but I wonder how many of the Google listings are North American, it sounds totally wrong to my British ears (apart from the fact it sounds illogical to me), but if the Americans use it, well, I was wrong!



Nothing to do with the Great Revolutionary War, I am afraid - if you look at those occurences, they make sense, but the sense they make wouldn't make sense in the situation descibed, if I make any sense.

Say I am saying good-by to you and you give me your email address, it would make sense to write :

" I look forward to keeping in touch with you ( over those Tocharian mummies we are both interested in ) "

But in the situation given, I would simply say,  as already suggested,

" I will be in touch , if it's allright with you "


----------



## Odysseus54

NewYorktoLA said:


> I understand London's thoughts about " _I look forward to keeping in touch_" but it doesn't sound terrible to my AE ears.  If your prof is American, I wouldn't hesitate to use it.



That implies that he invited you to keep in touch, doesn't it ?

I think that's the point - if he suggested that you keep in touch, you can "look forward" - if you are suggesting it, you should " be in touch, if it's allright with you".


----------



## NewYorktoLA

Odysseus54 said:


> That implies that he invited you to keep in touch, doesn't it ?
> 
> I think that's the point - if he suggested that you keep in touch, you can "look forward" - if you are suggesting it, you should " be in touch, if it's allright with you".



You are absolutely right. 

If the prof suggested it:
I look forward to speaking/talking to you soon....
I look forward to staying in contact/in touch..
 If you are suggesting it:
"I'd like to stay in touch, it that's all right with you"
"Let's talk again soon, if that's OK with you/if you don't mind.    etc. etc..


----------



## Lorena1970

> ***"hear of you soon" is not AE; it's just incorrect English - "We'll be in touch soon" "*hear from you soon*" would be more appropriate.



Yes, my error. That's what I meant. Thank you.


----------



## Potoska

I don't think anybody gets the meaning of the expression Piu Avanti in the context of the poem, it means "Forge Ahead"!! in spite of all the troubles and barriers in your life. It's not to be translated literally.


----------



## london calling

Potoska said:


> I don't think anybody gets the meaning of the expression Piu Avanti in the context of the poem, it means "Forge Ahead"!! in spite of all the troubles and barriers in your life. It's not to be translated literally.


Hello and welcome.

The poem? Which poem are you talking about? Nobody mentions a poem here. If you wish to discuss the meaning of the expression in a particular context you have to tell us what it is.


----------

